# Mahi Mahi, Smoked



## forty_caliber (Jul 13, 2013)

For everything there is a season.  Turns out, Mrs 40 C has gone to the lake house for a weekend with her girlfriends leaving me alone.  Time to smoke some fish.  Been wanting some since the Chief posted this thread...http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/steelhead-smoked-85785.html

Started 3 pounds of Mahi Mahi soaking in a brine of 1 1/2 cup salt, 1 1/2 cup sugar, and 2 tablespoons of lemon juice combined with 2 quarts of water.

I'll put them on Joe to smoke over alder in about 4 hours.

.40


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

Are you sure 3 pounds will be enough for all of us?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds wonderful. Every kind of fish I have ever eaten smoked was good. I really dislike freshwater fish, but smoked they are yummy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds good .40...what Mrs. doesn't care for fish?  I sympathize, Shrek is not a fish eater, either...unless it's fish sticks.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 13, 2013)

Just reading the thread title made me start salivating!


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 13, 2013)

Just put the fillets on the smoker.




.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ah...it's your fault I bought all that fish at Costco, your thread put the idea in my head.

Wild Sockeye Salmon and Wild Rockfish.  Either of which would be fantastic smoked.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 13, 2013)

Smoked and ready to come off.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 13, 2013)

Flaky and delicious.  Salty from the brine.  Kind of like fish bacon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yum, sounds great!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

And I repeat, are you sure 3 pounds are enough for all of us?

Looks great, .40!


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 13, 2013)

FISH BACON  FISH BACON  FISH BACON  FISH BACON  FISH BACON  FISH BACON  FISH BACON  FISH BACON  
.40


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks really yummy .40!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 13, 2013)

forty_caliber said:


> Flaky and delicious. Salty from the brine. Kind of like fish bacon.


 

If I made fish tacos with these, I will have thought I died and gone to Cabo !

Edit. I see on another thread PF is doing just that.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 20, 2013)

It sounds delicious


----------

